# Stream iTunes from laptop to AV receiver



## pmikkelsen (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a Yamaha RX-V671 AV receiver and a Dell Inspiron 1525 laptop w/iTunes installed. What is the most efficient method for streaming iTunes to the receiver? My laptop has HDMI, USB and Ethernet ports. Receiver has the same. Receiver user manual discusses connecting to a network ("You can enjoy Internet radio or music files stored on PCs and DLNA servers on this unit"). The diagram shows Ethernet cable from pc to router and from router to back of receiver. Wonder if I can go directly from pc to receiver, bypassing the router. Also, could I use an HDMI cable for this?

I am really outside my comfort zone on this.  Will appreciate any advice or feedback.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

The typical network setup would involve the Receiver reading and playing media/audio files from a media server/share. The wrinkle here is that you want to use iTunes. So the PC is reading and playing the files, so you need audio out of the PC into the Receiver. You could use HDMI for this, but that would output all of the PC audio to the Receiver.


----------



## pmikkelsen (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks, Dogg

I tried connecting an HDMI cable to the laptop & into one of the five HDMI input jacks on the back of the receiver (_"for connecting HDMI-compatible playback devices to input video/audio signals"_).. I changed the input source to HDMI on the receiver's remote control. However, I did not get any signal to the speakers. :frown: I don't get it. Thought this would work...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You will need to select the HDMI audio chipset as the default audio chipset or select the HDMI audio chipset directly via the media player (if supported).


----------

